# Cannot finalize DVD in Windows 7



## aSILENTfire (Mar 9, 2012)

I just burned a DVD and there is no close session option available, in the global settings its set to close session when disc is ejected, but after it burned I can still add files to it.

On the toolbar the only options are to Organize and Burn to disc.

When I right click the DVD from My Computer there is no option to close the session, but I can burn to disc and format.

Just to be clear the files ARE burnt already, they are not waiting to be written.

My DVD burner is a "PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K17B ATA Device" on a HP Pavillion dv6000.

Also every time I open a writing session a hidden file named "desktop" appears and is waiting to be written, I forgot the filetype but when opened with notepad it reads:

[.ShellClassInfo]
[email protected]%SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,-21815

I might just use third party software to burn my DVDs but I would like to use the integrated software to close the session if possible.

Any ideas on what might be wrong?


----------



## aSILENTfire (Mar 9, 2012)

Here is a quick Everest report on the drive:

[ F:\ PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K17B ATA Device ]

*Optical Drive Properties:*

Device Description PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K17B ATA Device

Serial Number HADL705351WL

Firmware Revision 1.02

Firmware Date 3/1/2007

Buffer Size 2000 KB

Manufacturer Pioneer

Device Type DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM

Interface ATAPI

Region Code 1

Remaining User Changes 4

Remaining Vendor Changes 4

*Writing Speeds:*

DVD+R9 Dual Layer 4x

DVD+R 8x

DVD+RW 8x

DVD-R9 Dual Layer 4x

DVD-R 8x

DVD-RW 6x

DVD-RAM 5x

CD-R 24x

CD-RW 24x

*Reading Speeds:*

DVD-ROM 8x

CD-ROM 24x

*Supported Disk Types:*

BD-ROM Not Supported

BD-R Not Supported

BD-RE Not Supported

HD DVD-ROM Not Supported

HD DVD-R Not Supported

HD DVD-RW Not Supported

DVD-ROM Read

DVD+R9 Dual Layer Read + Write

DVD+R Read + Write

DVD+RW Read + Write

DVD-R9 Dual Layer Read + Write

DVD-R Read + Write

DVD-RW Read + Write

DVD-RAM Read + Write

CD-ROM Read

CD-R Read + Write

CD-RW Read + Write

*Optical Drive Features:*

Buffer Underrun Protection Supported

C2 Error Pointers Supported

CD+G Not Supported

CD-Text Supported

Hybrid Disc Not Supported

JustLink Not Supported

LabelFlash Not Supported

Layer-Jump Recording Supported

LightScribe Supported

Mount Rainier Not Supported

SMART Supported

CSS Supported

CPRM Supported

AACS Not Supported

VCPS Not Supported

BD CPS Not Supported

*Device Manufacturer:*

Company Name Pioneer Corporation

Product Information http://www.pioneer-eur.com/eur/productgroups.jsp

Firmware Download http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/support/ http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/support/


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This is I think, the information you need

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Close-or-finalize-a-CD-or-DVD

and in relation into the hidden file, it is a desktop ini. file so you must have show hidden files and folders checked.
Its appearance is normal if you do so have the system configured. It will not of course be burnt.
It is used to provide the name of the Burning folder.
Either uncheck show hidden files and folders and check hide portected operating system files or simply ignore it.
My advice is the former rather than the latter.
There are many reasons why you should NEVER run the system generally with those views enabled.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

aSILENTfire

Just wondered if you had received my post notification and if you have managed to resolve the issue following the advice


----------

